# Juddering cursor



## Linda32 (Jan 20, 2010)

Last night I was online when suddenly my cursor started juddering. It doesn't jump around the screen, it just judders, enough to make it really difficult to click on anything. I've tried disconnecting the mouse, which is a USB wired mouse, but even when the mouse is disconnected it still judders.

I've restarted the computer, but it's still happening.
Please does anyone have any ideas as it's driving me crazy!


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Go to Control Panel and try adjust the Mouse > Pointer Options >mouse speed.


----------



## Linda32 (Jan 20, 2010)

No, it's nothing to do with the speed of the mouse.

It stopped completely for about a week and then it's started again.
It's just juddering all the time and means you can't click on something very easily.
It doesn't jump around the screen, it just judders.

Please help!


----------

